# Current Ohio Breeder



## ChristyMinnich (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry been searching around and can't seem to find a current Ohio breeder post. I am in southwest Ohio and looking for a breeder. This is going to be a family pet. Temperament is the most important thing we are looking for. We rescued a beautiful 3yo girl 10 years ago that had a meridian of issues (aggression, separation anxiety, thyroid...) This time around we are hoping for it to be bit easier on us. Research on breeders has been started but want to see what others unbiased opinions are. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Christy, Good for you for doing your homework! Unfortunately we have many bad breeders in Ohio  So it is really important to do the proper research and educate yourself before buying! I am outside of Akron, so can recommend some breeders for you to check out. 

www.wilmothdogs.com is near Akron also

Vom Haus Bella - Home is just north of Columbus (she has a litter due in about a month)

If you are looking for West German show lines, you can also check out Haus-Neufus Long Hair German Shepherds - also near Columbus

Since you are in the SW part of Ohio, you can also look at breeders in IN. Lisa Clark is in IN - Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in Indiana

Just a couple suggestions off of the top of my head.


----------



## ChristyMinnich (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you so much GREATLY appreciate you taking the time to help - Vom Haus Bella was on my list  (didn't want to say who I had looked into because I didn't want biased opinion.)


----------



## GSD2727 (Apr 22, 2002)

I know Becky (vom Haus Bella) very well and have for years. I also have known her female (mother of upcoming litter) since she was a pup, she is a very nice female, excellent temperament, she is a house dog and lives with the family, great with her toddler son, etc.. It should be a very nice litter! She confirmed pregnancy recently with an ultrasound!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ChristyMinnich said:


> Thank you so much GREATLY appreciate you taking the time to help - Vom Haus Bella was on my list  (didn't want to say who I had looked into because I didn't want biased opinion.)


You could also contact Valerie who posted on your thread. Breeders can't promote themselves or it may be taken as 'advertising' 
That said, if you contact Valerie at vom Haus Weinbrand and look at her program, you may have the right fit for your family.

I have a puppy from Zu Treuen Handen in IN and am super happy with my 14 month old. I think there is a male available from the same litter(Lisa was growing him out and he has his hip/elbow prelims done) 
My puppy from Lisa is very healthy, no allergies or gut sensitivity. He is also very stable temperament-wise. 
If you want to bypass the puppy stage and get a dog that is already house-trained, and health tested, Gavin would be perfect!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In blue, very wise.  Also be aware there is some bad blood between breeders here (often having nothing to do with dogs).

Also not many West German Showline breeders post here as this board leans to working lines.

Do you have a preference for which line? 

It helps to share what plans and goals you have for your puppy. 




ChristyMinnich said:


> Thank you so much GREATLY appreciate you taking the time to help - Vom Haus Bella was on my list  (didn't want to say who I had looked into because I didn't want biased opinion.)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You can also go to Drache Feld in Kentucky - not too far down from Cincinnati - he has been known to sell many pet pups at less than show quality price if none of the others meets your needs.

Lee


----------



## ChristyMinnich (Feb 26, 2016)

What we are looking for ....
1- temperament - an absolute must and pretty much the only thing that is an absolute must have. 
2- health a very close second though. 
Those are really the only 2 have to haves. 

We have a preference in color/ coat, but those things are arbitrary and as long as it has the first 2 things we will take what we get as we are not sure there is any one sex/ color/coat/ WL/SL we completely dislike. 

If we had choice we like black/tan- red saddle back. 
No preference on male or female or WL/ SL 
We want a family pet with the possibility of being a therapy dog but again not a deal breaker. We want someone to teach fun quirky tricks too. 
My kids want a puppy this time and that's a kinda not negotiable. 

We are not looking to take away a top show dog from the ring or away from anyone looking for that we just know after rescuing a beautiful 3 yo GSD girl 11 years ago that this time around we'd like a sound minded GSD from someone who cares about the breed. 

I'm not a novice in training but in no way professional

We are ok with what are considered flaws in the ring- don't we all have them any way ? 

Am I being realistic?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Re: My above post about Gavin, he would have been a great dog for your wants and needs...he has been sold, however. Whoever is his new people will be very happy with him.

I would not focus on 'show dog' breeders, but breeders that have a good track record of producing sound, stable healthy pups. Contact Val, she knows who to deal with and who to stay away from in your area.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That is absolutely realistic.  :thumbup:

Since you are looking to add a puppy to your family a little later in the year I would suggest meeting some of the dogs from different lines in person.

It would help you, IMHO, to narrow down a preference at this time between the show and working lines.

A good way to do this would be to head to some SV shows! There are a couple happening in Ohio, one coming up in Cincinnati soon I believe. I will PM you information about the show.

There you will get to see both show and nice working line dogs too. Watch the dogs, ask questions and also just listen. That's always important, listen. What you read and hear on the internet often are sort of basic ideas that are repeated over and over. 

When you meet the dogs in person you will get a much better understanding and feel for them.

Red and black are what most WGSL dogs coats are.

Also, a quick note on pricing. What Lee mentions is true of *most* breeders. *In general* . 

They often will have some flexibility in pricing but watch out for bargain basement prices. There's usually a reason such as the dogs in the program are not health tested and the breeder is not familiar with the genetics/pedigrees and just wanted to make money off puppies. Those usually are the backyard breeders.

Generally speaking you're looking at $1500 and up for Working line dogs. $2,000 and up for West German Showline. 

Good luck with your puppy search! You are on the right track and I'm sure you will find the best pup for you and your family. 



ChristyMinnich said:


> What we are looking for ....
> 1- temperament - an absolute must and pretty much the only thing that is an absolute must have.
> 2- health a very close second though.
> Those are really the only 2 have to haves.
> ...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

would second Lee's recommendation of Drache Feld-Charlie has been breeding dogs for a long time


----------



## ChristyMinnich (Feb 26, 2016)

When/ where would the show be in Cincinnati- actually where we live and the idea of going to a show and checking things out sounds like a great plan and one I never thought of. ? Looking forward to it.


----------



## Solo93 (Feb 16, 2016)

ChristyMinnich said:


> When/ where would the show be in Cincinnati- actually where we live and the idea of going to a show and checking things out sounds like a great plan


Oooh. I'm also in SW Ohio and would probably go as well, if it were on a weekend.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want to observe IPO trials, this link has the ones in the region; the first one listed is a conformation event in OH
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2016&cm=03&re=me 
and this one is the big one Sieger show, taking place in Indy~ Home ? USCA Sieger Show


----------



## ChristyMinnich (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you !


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a puppy from Zu Treuen Handen in IN and am super happy with my 14 month old. I think there is a male available from the same litter(Lisa was growing him out and he has his hip/elbow prelims done)
> My puppy from Lisa is very healthy, no allergies or gut sensitivity. He is also very stable temperament-wise.
> If you want to bypass the puppy stage and get a dog that is already house-trained, and health tested, Gavin would be perfect!



I second Zu Treuen Handen in IN. My Frank out of her F litter is not only impressive in working ability in sport and detection, but he excels at literally anything I ask of him, whether it's shopping at the farmer's market, or greeting families at a lodge where I am the caretaker. Okay, well last night he had to balance a Goughnut on his head too but that doesn't count. *laugh*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Poor Frank. You are such a cruel owner. I may have to repossess him.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

*Conformation and Trial all in one!*










640X698 when I checked....should be ok size-wise ^


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

lhczth said:


> Poor Frank. You are such a cruel owner. I may have to repossess him.


:help: Hahaha


----------

